# CPU and RAM running very high after Vista updates



## paddyjnr (19 Sep 2008)

Every so often after updating windows, my computer slows considerably for hours on end, I have checked  proccesses and everything seems to be running normal! Does anybody know what causes this, are Vista updates responsible for it and does anybody else have the same problems??


----------



## ClubMan (19 Sep 2008)

pat murphy said:


> I have checked  proccesses and everything seems to be running normal!


So how does that tally with your thread title?!?!


> CPU and RAM running very high after Vista updates


How *exactly *have you "checked processes"? Have you tried Process Explorer? What is the specification of your machine in terms of _CPU _type/speed, installed _RAM_, hard disk space (total and available) etc.? Did _Vista _ever run smoothly? If it did then what changed since?


----------



## paddyjnr (19 Sep 2008)

Hi Clubman, I have downloaded process explorer and I will see if it sheds any light on it, it's just everything seems to be running real slow and this little CPU and RAM device thingy I have installed is telling me that CPU is flickering from 10% to 100% and RAM is running at 50% and I have noticed that this seems to happen after updating and takes a long time to recover. I am abit confused as to what they do but I do know when the CPU thingy is high, everything slows.. Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (19 Sep 2008)

pat murphy said:


> this little CPU and RAM device thingy I have installed is telling me that CPU is flickering from 10% to 100% and RAM is running at 50%


What "thingy"?! What "RAM" - physical, virtual, other?

On my _XP SP3_ laptop I find that svchost.exe can hog the machine for a while when it's checking for or installing _Windows _updates.


----------



## z103 (19 Sep 2008)

Try using WinXP


----------



## paddyjnr (19 Sep 2008)

Thanks Clubman... Might get my "Computer wizard mate" to look at all this because it looks a bit out of my dept... Thanks again for your time and replies...


----------



## paddyjnr (19 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Did _Vista _ever run smoothly? If it did then what changed since?


 Yes it did and the update was:   Windows Update Agent 7.2.6001.784


----------



## Ger (20 Sep 2008)

I m running vista over a year and frequently have to hit Control+alt+delete and run taskmanager to find what processes is either hogging memory or cpu or disk (use resource manager) and sometimes to 'end process'.


----------



## paddyjnr (20 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> What "thingy"?! What "RAM" - physical, virtual, other


 The thingy in question is on my sidebar from [broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (20 Sep 2008)

Ger said:


> I m running vista over a year and frequently have to hit Control+alt+delete and run taskmanager to find what processes is either hogging memory or cpu or disk (use resource manager) and sometimes to 'end process'.


Be careful doing this. You can't just arbitrarily kill processes like this and expect your machine to keep running reliably (at least until a reboot).


----------



## Ger (20 Sep 2008)

One can 'Google' to see the function of the rogue process( ***.exe )and it is usaully associated with some programme. 
I notice that the anti virus programmes can be paticularly troublesome from time to time and seem to trash the disk  e.g. AVG can get upset if it fails to get thru to server. I had to re-instal on one occasion after an update. Had even worst problems with  McFee, . Firefox use to hog memory at one time but this seems to be fixed.
It can be an idea to take a snapshot (use printscreen key & paste into Word) of your processes when everything is running well and use to compare when things are unwell, so rogue processes can be identified . Every process should be capable of been accounted for.
I have seen cases where the processes cant be ended as they automatically restart but at least this method has worked for me as it always pointed me in the right direction and I was always aware as to where the trouble lay.


----------



## rmelly (20 Sep 2008)

Ger said:


> One can 'Google' to see the function of the rogue process( ***.exe )and it is usaully associated with some programme.
> I notice that the anti virus programmes can be paticularly troublesome from time to time and seem to trash the disk e.g. AVG can get upset if it fails to get thru to server. I had to re-instal on one occasion after an update. Had even worst problems with McFee, . Firefox use to hog memory at one time but this seems to be fixed.
> It can be an idea to take a snapshot (use printscreen key & paste into Word) of your processes when everything is running well and use to compare when things are unwell, so rogue processes can be identified . Every process should be capable of been accounted for.
> I have seen cases where the processes cant be ended as they automatically restart but at least this method has worked for me as it always pointed me in the right direction and I was always aware as to where the trouble lay.


 
You're probably aware of this, but be careful about stopping process for any antivirus, anti spyware, firewall software etc, particularly if you are surfing the web (or have an active web connection) before next restart. If the problem is a rare occurance, might be safer to do a restart.


----------



## Ger (20 Sep 2008)

I dont mean to indiscrimately end processes. But I do notice that programmes seem to 'not respond' or get stuck frequently with vista. I even notice my youngest sister frequently uses the task manager to end Paint Shop Pro which sometimes refuses to close.


----------



## paddyjnr (8 Nov 2008)

It may sound a bit crazy but I think I've narrowed my problem down to a power problem. I have noticed that when my computer starts to spike, if I shut it down and remove the power from the socket and the battery and then replace it, everything then runs normally. I have done this a few times and it has worked each time so I dont think it's a coincidence. Will I have to do this each time or is there some update that could sort it for me?


----------



## aircobra19 (13 Nov 2008)

Its got nothing to do with power.

I'm betting Vista indexing



By unplugging it you simply interupt the schedule of whatever is running, which simply starts up again on schedule.


----------



## paddyjnr (13 Nov 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> Its got nothing to do with power.
> 
> I'm betting Vista indexing
> 
> ...


 Fingers crossed!!! Thank you and I'll let you know the outcome


----------



## paddyjnr (13 Nov 2008)

Hi Aircobra, it started up quickly anyway, so far so good, you wouldn't happen to have any easy way to stop microsoft outlook synchronising folders, I have had some advice on it but nothing seems to of worked or else I'm just doing something wrong.. Outlook could hang there synchronising for anything up to 3 mins before it actually sends or recieves.. Thanks.


----------



## aircobra19 (13 Nov 2008)

You might look to ways of speeding outlook up itself. Its not the quickest of applications at the best of times.


----------



## paddyjnr (14 Nov 2008)

All going well aircobra, no spiking and outlook is a lot faster although it is still synchronising but for not as long.. Thanks again..


----------

